# Shark Tournament For The Ronald McDonald House



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be putting a shark tounament on again this year that benifits the Ronald McDonald House. It will be a Catch Picture Release again. There will be two classes sand and yak. The yak class will be a point system and the sand fishermen will be the largest wins. 
I was thinking of Memorial day weekend. and base camp will be at SLP on the Island side. No boundries just have to get your pictures in on time to be judged.
Hope to see ya'll there again this year,
Ron


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

sounds like a good time.. do u have to sign up prior to or just come down to the pass


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

You can sign up anytime you like but you will still have to come to the SLP and sign off saying you have read the rules and will abide. There are no boundries so you can fish anywhere you like but you have to have your pics back in to base camp before 6pm on Sunday.
This is going to be a good one. Already have some nice stuff from some sponsers to give out. Will find out if we will have a place to get meals and I will have a porta poty there to use as well if your fishing close by. I think the Ronald McDonald House will have a very nice donation to help those that need the help. I will be posting all of the companies that donate to this cause. If you or a compoany that you know of would like to donate and get your name listed as a sponser please let me know and I will add you to the growing list.
Thank you,
Ron


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How much is the entry fee going to run?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

cirun said:


> How much is the entry fee going to run?


$50 and $10 of that goes to the House. There will be a donation recepticle there if you would like to donate more than the $10 dollars from your entry or if you can not get in the tournament you can still come by and donate there. They will pick it up at the end of the tournament on Sunday,
Ron


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Great cause . Im in regardless . However, isn't it going to be crowded enough on Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes it will be crowded in certain parts. But there are no boundries and you can go fish where ever you like. Just be sure to get a good picture of the head and try to get the teeth in there for identification if your in a yak and if your on sand be sure to get a good pic of the length. Plenty of places to fish left even with the tourists around. There is not a rod limit and we will be on an honor system so be sure to reel your own fish in. I know most of the people that have plenty of rigs and work their own rigs. If your fishing from the sand, you take your line out with a yacht, just can't fish from it.
I will have the full rules and a entry page posted soon. 
So lets have fun and have a great donation to give to a very good cause.

Base camp will be at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side. I will be there from Friday afternoon till it's done. May fish some Sunday if any want to stick around and go yak fishing.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Starting to get a lot of responses already. This should be the best year so far for the Ronald McDonald House Tournament. Sponsors are already send stuff to give to the winners and to raffle out. Hope to see you all there if your in the tournament or not. Just to hang out and have fun would be great to see ya'll there. If the sponsors keep on giving I may be able to give out door prizes as well? Bring you can tops too so we can give them to the House!
Ron


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

anymore word on this?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

*May 2009 *SunMonTueWedThuFriSat12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031*Ronald McDonald House Tournament
Saturday, May 23,24, 2009*

Ronal McDonald House Tournament
Friday, May 23,24 2009

Date: 
May 23,24 sign in anytime before fishing. Can not start fishing until 23rd and all pictures must be turned in for judging before 6pm 24th. 
This is Memorial day weekend.

Where:
Base camp will be at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side. There are no boundries to fishing, so you can go to your favorite hole and fish. Just be back to base camp before six with your pictures in hand.

How much: 
$50 to enter and you can enter both classes. One from the sand and the other class from kayaks. $40 will go to the pot and $10 to the House. You do not have to enter to donate to the House you can donate what you like at the recepticle that will be there. they will come out and collect it at the end of the Tourney.

For the Kayakers there will be a three man minumum for each team. The Team will win the pot and it will be up to the team to decide how to or if they will split the pot. 
A point system will be as follows. 
2-for removing the hook for release
5-Sharp Nose, Bonnet Head
10- Black tip
15- Lemmon, Sand Bar
20- Bull
50- Mako, Tiger
1000- Great White, yes a five footer was caught out of Sabine Pass a few years back
Anyone who recieves a bite from a shark will lose points according to how many fingers is lost and be made fun of for the rest of his life, so please be careful.
All pictures must have at least a head shot and an atempt at the teeth for identification, two witnesses. any and all findings from the judges will be final. If there are sharks caught NOT on the point list it will be up to the judges to place them accordingly.
All reglutations for fishing and for kayaking if in violation will be cause for imediate disqualification.

Sand fishing will be the longest wins.
A picture that is clear and can be seen from head to tip of tail not the v will need to be in the picture and a closer shot of the exact length as well. So you need two shot minimum of your catch and you will need a witness as well.

This goes for the Ronald McDonald house and for the most part it is on an honor system. If you are found not to be honorable at the event you will be asked to forfiet your good standing and not allowed to enter another tournament I host. I would make sure that the other people that put things on know of your misdeed as well. So please lets all have fun and remember who this is really for, Ronald McDonald House

Any questions you can call me 409-750-3618 or email me [email protected] or you can pm me here if you like. If you or someone you know would like to help or donate to the tournament please contact me personaly.
Ron


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Any Idea what can of prizes the sponsors will be hooking you up with?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

So far I have talked with Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Academy, and a few others that I will have a list of in a month or so. It will list all sponsors and I will know bettr what they have in mind to give to the tournament. The cash will be determined by the amount of entries. The best part is that you will be donating to a great cause.
Ron


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yes it is a great cause! An will be there.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Hope to see everyone there even if it is just to drop by and say hello. Bunch of good people will be there and the competition will be stiff this year. I personally know several that will attend that will give everyone a run for their money!
Good luck to all and I will post up the who is who at a later time. If you have any questions just drop me a line and I will see to it that you get an answer,
Ron


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

would do it happily if it had a real boat division... guess i will just donate to the ronald mcdonald house


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> would do it happily if it had a real boat division... guess i will just donate to the ronald mcdonald house


I had thought about that and if you really think that you and some of your friends would be up to it. I wouldn't mind and have a third type entry. There would have to be about the same point system as the yakers would have and I would have to but an inshore limit so the boaters and most the yakers wouldn't be in each others way. 
Call me if your serious and we have time to put it together. 
Ron
409-750-3618
We will see what we can come up with and go from there.


----------



## saltymike (Feb 13, 2009)

If i had my dealership make a donation what would be the min. for sponsorship?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

saltymike said:


> If i had my dealership make a donation what would be the min. for sponsorship?


Mike this is all for charity and what you feel comfortable with you can donate. Bring your banners and any information you would like to get the fishermen and women to know and it can be handed out. Some people are just donating their time and helping judge. It all goes to a good cause and I feel this year will be the biggest so far.

I just got off the phone with Gander Mountain in Beaumont and they are in for the third year in a row. The first year they donated a OK Scrambler XT I hope they come close to that again!
Ron


----------



## chaos (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like it's going to be a great tournament.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Got donated to the Tournament 3 cool tackle boxes from FTU on Fuquah,tell Camile thanks when you go in there. I also got some very cool Flies from Bartfromcorpus. I will have at the tournament 10 shark leaders from Double-D Extreme. Acadamy is giving something and I will have a kayak stake from another fella. Gander Mountain will be in again this year they have not said what they will be doing this year yet but I can keep my fingers crossed.
Hope to see all ya'll out there,
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Just picked up another sponsor. FishGills sunglasses will be out there giving out door prizes andglasses to the winners. These sunglasses float without a lanyard! They have many colors to choose from and different lenses. Hope to see ya'll there and get you sunglasses while signing up or win a pair!
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Just a reminder this tournament is comming up on the 22nd of this month is sign up and fishing starts at sunrise on Saturday the 23rd. You can sign up even on Saturday if you have problems getting there on Friday. I have the boys adventure club comming to learn a little about sharks and will help out with the judging on Sunday between 6-7 pm and all the trophies and gold will be handed out after 7pm on Sunday. This gives everyone a chance to go and do something on memorial day.
And just another reminder if there is enough kids in it this year I will be giving them a vile of gold to the biggest shark they catch. And every kid that enters will win something! Hope to see all of ya'll there and help support the Ronald McDonald House here on the island.
Ron


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

team fishyfreek is ready !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I need to go get a few more rays and i am ready for the weekend myself! There is a couple of sponsors that will be handing out T-shirts on Friday and Sunday so be sure to get you one!


----------



## chaos (Feb 18, 2009)

7 Days till sign in day. What time are you going to start sign ins.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Countdown on !!!!!!!!! TICK TICK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Really wanted to make it guys but have to go with family for the weekend. good luckand someone post up an extensive report.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking forward to it. We will make it saturday with our crew.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be setting up base camp on Friday around 8am so I can get the spot in front of where the road t's off. Anyone can sign up while I am getting camp ready. There will be some help getting there shortly to get everyone signed up so they can go get their favorite fishing spot. If there is any questions you can call me @ 409-750-3618 or pm me or even post it here. I'm excited and really glad that the fishing community has stepped up so we all can give the Ronald McDoanal House a very much needed donation. My hat is off to all of you that will participate or even just come by and make a donation to them. A representitive will be there Sunday to recieve the donation and get pictures with the winners.
Thanks again to everyone that has made this posible,
Ron


----------

